# TT + Wot Box = Boom



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I just found this video while on youtube looking for wot box vids. 

Enjoy


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Uh, WTF??? 

:what::what::what:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

:sly:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The "wot box" cuts power to the coils for a split second when you push the clutch in. The unburned fuel will ignite in the exhaust, giving you the bang afterward.


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

lmfaooo wtf that made my night:laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok so i found benefits of the WOT box, but what are the cons? 

The major benefits are: 
•Lower ETs 
•Reduced chance of missing a gear 
•More consistent, effortless shifts 
•Reduced wear on the transmission 
•Reduced chance of major transmission damage


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Ok so i found benefits of the WOT box, but what are the cons?
> 
> The major benefits are:
> •Lower ETs
> ...


 it can/will IMO cause cat damage. and you will probly get a ticket for street racing if a cop hears it


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The "wot box" cuts power to the coils for a split second when you push the clutch in. The unburned fuel will ignite in the exhaust, giving you the bang afterward.


 Yea, I know the wot box cuts the ignition for a split second when you shift and then cuts it back on, but I was quite suprised with how this guys car sounded like a gun haha.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> it can/will IMO cause cat damage. and you will probly get a ticket for street racing if a cop hears it


 But if im catless than it should be no problem right? 
I mean how loud could it be? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Mantvis said:


> But if im catless than it should be no problem right?
> I mean how loud could it be? :laugh::laugh:


 Dude that sounded like a few gunshots :laugh:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

lol 

nice


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Dude that sounded like a few gunshots :laugh:


 Just imagine your driving in a ghetto neighborhood and you decide to WOT shift... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

hilarious is an understatement


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> Just imagine your driving in a ghetto neighborhood and you decide to WOT shift... :laugh::laugh:


 Doesn't have to be on a shift. Just push the clutch in and gas pedal WOT = submachine gun BOP BOP BOP BOP BOP BOP! until you let off the gas. :laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

After the WOTbox came out, lots of guys liked it. Then, multiple threads (even up to this one) started showing up with cars having problems or destruction because of using it. I'd avoid one, and I've even avoided the one built into Maestro, I'd rather live with a running car than by a quarter mile at a time


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol, I have one for sale, never been used


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Dude that sounded like a few gunshots :laugh:


 Thats an understatement. Dougs car from 20 feet sounds like quarter sticks and you can feel the concussion in your chest.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> started showing up with cars having problems or destruction because of using it


 

Because people don't know how to stay off the damn 2-step.. Most will sit there building boost on the line while the other guy is still trying to get to the tree.. It would not hurt anything as long as you used it the way it was ment to be used.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Just saying...:wave:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

20psi now said:


> Because people are ricers.


 FIFY. No problems with my WOT BOX. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

FWIW I have had mine for 2 years and have had no problems. I bought mine in a group buy. So far out of 10 only mine and 2 others have survived. They do tend to go bad after lots of use. That being said if you don't use it every day you drive the car it will last. You just need to have self control which about 75% of this forum lacks :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> FWIW I have had mine for 2 years and have had no problems. I bought mine in a group buy. So far out of 10 only mine and 2 others have survived. They do tend to go bad after lots of use. That being said if you don't use it every day you drive the car it will last. You just need to have self control which about *99%* of this forum lacks :laugh:


 Fixed.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Fixed.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ive had no problems out of mine, however i use to go around doing the gunshots, it is funny to watch people scream and jump but i have had the cops called and been questioned and i was like :what: officer? my car runs just fine look "vroooooom" wasnt me i think it was that black focus 
. 

it is interesting to see me out road racing sometimes. you know where i am on the track at all times... pow pow


----------



## TTcruZin69 (Nov 26, 2009)

This damn thing blew my ecu but it was ****ing awesome an loud i did it open dump on my TT and HOLY SHYT was it loud. Never did much wot shifting so deff. wish i did after this video. lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I wonder what the effects of compressor surge from the WOT box will have on the lifespan of the turbo...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> I wonder what the effects of compressor surge from the WOT box will have on the lifespan of the turbo...


 Without the load of actually moving on the engine/turbo, and without closing the throttle, there won't be any. I could only make ~7psi at 6K rpms on my 35R/2.0. The turbo isn't spinning that fast relative to it's possible speed. The engine is still turning over while using the 2 step, so air is moving through the valves, and there is no "wall" of a closed throttle to cause compressor surge.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah you can set what rpm you want but the boost stays under 10psi.


----------

